# Solved: Default Boot Device Missing or boot failed



## andreutxi

I just bought a lenovo laptop, which came with preinstalled Windows 8.
When I turn it on the first thing I see is: 
*EFI network 0 for IPv4 (20-89-84-23-c3-45) boot failed
Checking media (Fail)*
*EFI network 0 for IPv6 (20-89-84-23-c3-45) boot failed*

And then a blue screen:
*Default Boot Device Missing or boot failed*
*Insert recovery media and hit any key
Then select boot manager to choose a new boot device or to boot recovery media*

What should I do? 
Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet

Contact the retailer.


----------



## andreutxi

I bought it abroad. 
Should I contact Lenovo directly? 

I was actually hoping that it would be a simple thing I just didn't know how to do myself. Can't believe my luck.


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, I'd contact Lenovo then. It may--and I stress *may*--be simple, such as change the boot order to put the network later or even disable network as a boot device and make sure the hard drive (or SSD) is enabled as a boot device. But it sure as heck shouldn't be acting that way before you've had your own chance to mess somethin' up! If you do anything on your own be sure to keep careful notes in case you need to explain what was done to Lenovo.


----------



## andreutxi

Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.  Please keep us updated on progress.


----------

